# Joe Masters - The Jazz Mass



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This recording comes (I think) from the early '70s - when evangelism took many paths. This represents one of them. It is not a jape; these folks were serious. I made the transfer to digital several years back.

The transfer is from an LP, and so has characteristics of that medium. Such information as I still have available is in the jpeg - which works as a jewel case insert if you are so inclined.

Here is the link to a zipped file containing both music and jpeg:

https://download.yousendit.com/ZUdzeFlSZEtmVGJ2Wmc9PQ

The link will be active for 30 days from today.

:tiphat:


----------



## Ward (Sep 26, 2011)

According to AllMusic.com, "The Jazz Mass" was released in May 1967.

The single cut on YouTube, "Kyrie," sent me searching for more. Alas, Google led me here after the zip archive expired from yousendit.com.

Can you post it again?

-- Ward


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ward said:


> According to AllMusic.com, "The Jazz Mass" was released in May 1967.
> 
> The single cut on YouTube, "Kyrie," sent me searching for more. Alas, Google led me here after the zip archive expired from yousendit.com.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I would be uncomfortable doing so. Unlike many of the young folks here, I get guilt feelings about abusing copyright. I rationalized the upload you refer to with the_ 'it will never be reissued, people should be able to hear it'_ formula. That only works once in awhile, and never produces multiple iterations in the same decade.

Whoever posted the _Kyrie_ band to YouTube probably has the complete recording...


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The whole album is on YouTube now.


----------

